# and the worst rock band in history is...



## jarrod (Jan 11, 2009)

i've given this a lot of thought since my last thread on this subject (see "is music getting crappier?")  i think that, ultimately, the blame for the current state of music can be placed on the shoulders of one band...

creed.  

here is a band that lacked originality, musicianship, or any substance whatsoever in their lyrics.  in the wake of grunge, they took advantage of the new lack of emphasis on musicianship to combine a droning, generic guitar sound with vacuous melodramatic lyrics sung by a cheap eddie veddar impersonator.   

hinder.  buckcherry.  rev theory.  nickleback.  theory of a deadman.  daughtry.  check the music collections of any of these "bands" & i guarantee you will find an infestation of creed albums.  

so here's to you, creed.  & thanks so much for forming alter bridge after what's-his-name left.  god forbid that the world be left without a creed clone comprised mostly of original members.

jf


----------



## Kryshah (Jan 11, 2009)

Couldn't agree with you more man.  I think that todays entire music scene suffers from this though.  It's a cookie cutter mentality.  The music industry seeks a formula rather than just good music.  This is especially true among pop artists, though I do agree that rock is definately on the decline.  I applaud artists like Trent Reznor for giving the big finger up to record labels and doing his own thing.  I think that the best rock recorded is a product of the seventies.  Zeppelin didn't worry about digitally enhanced vocals, Queen didn't use drum machines to enhance a performance, and the Doors didn't give a damn if anyone appreciated thier lyrics or not.  Music has become far too commercialized, and those of us that appreciate quality suffer.  As a musician, I find the trash on the airwaves today insulting.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 11, 2009)

It is an interesting thing to see, watching younger folk of today actually enjoying the music of the 50's-60's-70's and even 80's. You mention Beatles and they know exactly who you're talking about, you play any of their songs part way and switch it to another station and they'll want you to switch it back. 

That says something, it says a helluva lot. 

I'm gonna just guess that today's rock is going through a phase (as it has in the past some positive some better) and hopefully artists will realize what music is really about. Self expression. 

Have to wait and see I reckon.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jan 11, 2009)

jarrod said:


> creed.
> hinder. buckcherry. rev theory. nickleback. theory of a deadman. daughtry.


 
My wife calls these the "taffy mouth" bands.  

AoG


----------



## Kreth (Jan 11, 2009)

Two words: White Stripes.


----------



## CoryKS (Jan 11, 2009)

Though I agree with every word in the OP, I feel that this thread is incomplete without mentioning the sheer epic wrongness that is Coldplay.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 11, 2009)

I remember back in the eighties we called it bubble gum rock.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jan 11, 2009)

I do not like rock bands post glam.
I will not eat them Sam I am.


----------



## Twin Fist (Jan 12, 2009)

As crappy as Creed was, I say go to the source.

Nirvanna

worst
band
ever
to 
be
popular


----------



## Tames D (Jan 12, 2009)

Well I'll just say this: Creed is no Jonas Brothers.


----------



## Blindside (Jan 12, 2009)

Twin Fist said:


> As crappy as Creed was, I say go to the source.
> 
> Nirvanna
> 
> ...



Them thars fightin' words.  As a guy who got to see Nirvana around when "Bleach" was released, no effin' way.  If you are talking about bad popular music, can you really say Nirvana is worse than say Matchbox 20 or the Spin Doctors?  Bleah.


----------



## Twin Fist (Jan 12, 2009)

not worse per se, but Nirvanna was to creed as Vader was to Luke

Spin doctors are just the idiot cousins

and there is ONE matchbox 20 song i like. 

Get it back to good

other than that they need to die


----------



## Kreth (Jan 12, 2009)

Twin Fist said:


> As crappy as Creed was, I say go to the source.
> 
> Nirvanna
> 
> ...


But, but... MTV said Kurt Cobain was a modern-day Jim Morrisson? :rofl:


----------



## SensibleManiac (Jan 12, 2009)

Kreth that is hilarious :roflmao:

and I have to say The Killers
definitely one of the worst.


----------



## Twin Fist (Jan 12, 2009)

Kreth said:


> But, but... MTV said Kurt Cobain was a modern-day Jim Morrisson? :rofl:



well, stoned, couldnt be understood half the time, killed self, yeah, pretty close match


----------



## jarrod (Jan 13, 2009)

while nirvana's music was simple, it was melodic & interesting (to me at least).  it was good to see a little punk infused into the popular rock.

the real problem with nirvana is that it went on to spawn foo fighters.  

jf


----------



## Joab (Jan 13, 2009)

You probably never heard of them, which is an indication at to how bad they were. I saw them New Year's Eve in San Francisco's Cow Palace. They were a warm up band for "Gamma" featuring Ronnie Montrose and Blue Oyster Cult in 1980. They were booed and had things throw at them the entire concert, the lead singer said at one point, "Your a tough audience" Well, they didn't boo or throw things at Gamma or Blue Oyster Cult, maybe they weren't very good.


----------



## Kreth (Jan 13, 2009)

jarrod said:


> while nirvana's music was simple, it was melodic & interesting (to me at least).  it was good to see a little punk infused into the popular rock.
> 
> the real problem with nirvana is that it went on to spawn foo fighters.
> 
> jf


See, now I think Dave Grohl was the real (only?) talent in Nirvana. I'm not a big fan of most of the Foo Fighters stuff (_Let It Die_ is pretty cool, though), but his Probot project was interesting.


----------



## jarrod (Jan 13, 2009)

kreth i think we established while discussing metallica that you & i are pretty opposite musically   .  my real beef with grohl was that he took a perfect band like kyuss & turned it into queens of the stone age.  i haven't heard probot.

jf


----------



## Phoenix44 (Jan 13, 2009)

Dudes.

The worst rock band IN HISTORY?

I think we would be remiss if we did not mention:

The Pretenders: Chrissie Hynde has to be the great grandmama of today's whiny chick singer bands.

The Cars: Some people should just not sing. Or write.

And are you forgetting...CULTURE CLUB! These guys took themselves seriously.

For a more contemporary contender, I submit to you that The Moldy Peaches are a serious threat to the title.


----------



## CoryKS (Jan 13, 2009)

Primus sucks!


----------



## Kreth (Jan 13, 2009)

Phoenix44 said:


> And are you forgetting...CULTURE CLUB! These guys took themselves seriously.



Culture Club is *not* a rock band. Queen is a rock band. Pink Floyd is a rock band. Aerosmith is a rock band. Hell, I'd even throw something borderline in there like the Charlie Daniels Band before I considered that ready-made elevator music as rock.
Oh, BTW, Michael Jackson is not a rock star, either.


----------



## jarrod (Jan 13, 2009)

kreth is right, i think we'd have to stretch the definition of "rock" to include those bands.  besides, culture club may have sucked, but it didn't spawn a whole generation of copycat sub par, mind-numbing blather.

jf


----------



## JBrainard (Jan 13, 2009)

Kreth said:


> Two words: White Stripes.


 
What in the world are you talking about? The White Stripes write very clever lyrics and although their sound isn't the most original thing in the world, at least it's different than most of the bands that are popular these days.



CoryKS said:


> Though I agree with every word in the OP, I feel that this thread is incomplete without mentioning the sheer epic wrongness that is Coldplay.


 
Although they are a great candidate for worst rock band, I think they are even more so one of the most overrated bands in history.



Twin Fist said:


> As crappy as Creed was, I say go to the source.
> 
> Nirvanna


 
They were OK, again more overrated than anything else.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 13, 2009)

Led Zeppelin. (god they were bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Kreth (Jan 13, 2009)

JBrainard said:


> What in the world are you talking about? The White Stripes write very clever lyrics and although their sound isn't the most original thing in the world, at least it's different than most of the bands that are popular these days.


Sorry, IMO they're a garage band with a full bore marketing machine.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 13, 2009)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Led Zeppelin. (god they were bad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
:lol: It's a good job we have the Atlantic separating us right now :samurai:


----------



## Twin Fist (Jan 13, 2009)

Phoenix44 said:


> Dudes.
> 
> The Pretenders: Chrissie Hynde has to be the great grandmama of today's whiny chick singer bands.
> 
> The Cars: Some people should just not sing. Or write.



agree on the pretenders

gonna shoot you in the face on the Cars

the Cars were awesome


----------



## crushing (Jan 13, 2009)

It's a tie between Europe and White Lion.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 13, 2009)

Sukerkin said:


> :lol: It's a good job we have the Atlantic separating us right now :samurai:



%-} (me and my pirate boy's are a ready) :rofl:

I had to throw that out there.  Actually I like a few of there songs but in general they are not that good in my opinion. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (hence the worst and most over rated ever)

Funny thing is that I like the foo fighters, *Nirvana* or course metallica and the best of all time *Rage Against The Machine*.  I have pretty diverse taste. (Hey I like U2 and did before they were popular and love old and modern bands)  

Hey I like the White Stripes as well but Kreth is right in that they are a garage band with below average talent yet they have great marketing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In a thread like this it is all about your personal taste because let's face it what makes one person tick in music certainly does not do it for every one.


----------



## Nolerama (Jan 13, 2009)

I agree with Kreth about the White Stripes. They stink. However, on a technicality, they're not a "rock Band."

They're actually a duet. AND they're siblings. I mean, you can't capitalize on groupies with your sister in the same trailer, right? What kind of rock "band" is that?

I can't name one band. That would be irresponsible of me. But I can give you a Top 5:

1. Insane Clown Posse- Metal + Gangster Rap+ JNCO Jeans= Horrible, ignorant noise. Marylin Manson's adrodgynous, goth-Bowie persona is more genuine than ICP's insecure, pre-pubescent (yet over 35) image.

2. Crash Test Dummies- "MMmmmMMMmm". 'nuff said.

3. Better Than Ezra- My ex's favorite band. They are the bane of all Man's existence and will suck the will to live out of any male. Those who beg to differ are already affected by their noxious existence.

4. Gin Blossoms- They don't rock. They never did. I walked by them playing in a small tent one 4th of July in STL. They even stink live.

5. Oasis- Yes, the Ghallager brothers are rock stars in their own minds. They even feud like rock stars should. Oasis even brought "Brit Pop" back to the US in the 90's... But if I wanted someone to whine in my ear, I'd get a job at the DMV. Rockability, yes. Applied Rockingness? Zero.

5. Creed- There are waaaay too many people out there who LOVE Creed... But they keep it a secret from their friends and family. A Creed-lover might be your neighbor, a family member, or your spouse. For some unknown reason, they're everywhere. Preach hypocrisy in another medium, Scott Stapp!


----------



## JBrainard (Jan 13, 2009)

Kreth said:


> Sorry, IMO they're a garage band with a full bore marketing machine.


 
What's wrong with garage bands? There have been garage bands that have changed the face of rock.


----------



## jarrod (Jan 13, 2009)

crushing said:


> It's a tie between Europe and White Lion.


 


people, people, we're missing the point here!  how often do you still hear white lion on the radio?  who did the culture club influence?  not only does creed suck, but they laid the groundwork for an entire following generation of suck.  sure, i'll admit that i have heard worse bands than creed.  but i can't think of a worse band that has left the legecy that creed has.

jf


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 13, 2009)

jarrod said:


> people, people, we're missing the point here!  how often do you still hear white lion on the radio?  who did the culture club influence?  not only does creed suck, but they laid the groundwork for an entire following generation of suck.  sure, i'll admit that i have heard worse bands than creed.  but i can't think of a worse band that has left the legecy that creed has.
> 
> jf



Actually I like some creed music. :rofl:


----------



## crushing (Jan 13, 2009)

Nolerama said:


> 3. Better Than Ezra- My ex's favorite band. They are the bane of all Man's existence and will suck the will to live out of any male. Those who beg to differ are already affected by their noxious existence.


 
That reminds me of an SNL weekend update quote circa 1998:

"At No. 1 on the pop charts this week was Better Than Ezra. And at No. 2 ... Ezra."


----------



## jarrod (Jan 13, 2009)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Actually I like some creed music. :rofl:


 
that's okay brian, i'll still respect you...somehow...

jf


----------



## Nolerama (Jan 13, 2009)

Wait... who started the whole Emo thing? I know it started somewhere in the 80's... THAT band is the WORST rock band in history.


----------



## Kreth (Jan 13, 2009)

Nolerama said:


> I agree with Kreth about the White Stripes. They stink. However, on a technicality, they're not a "rock Band."
> 
> They're actually a duet. AND they're siblings.


IIRC, they were actually married at one point and the brother/sister thing was some kind of twisted publicity stunt.



JBrainard said:


> What's wrong with garage bands? There have been garage bands that have changed the face of rock.


Yeah, Metallica started out as a garage band covering NWOBHM tunes. Most bands exhibit a huge increase in skill once they make it big enough to become full-time musicians. I think I could play most of the White Stripes catalog on drums or guitar.


----------



## zDom (Jan 13, 2009)

Ya'll are LUCKY there is a "No Challenge" rule on MT or I'd be passing out Tickets fer *** Whoopins!

:angry:

Foo Fighters are probably my favorite band right now. Can't figure out why Grohl would sit back behind the drums for Mr. Courtney Love when he had 10 times the talent as guitarist, singer and songwriter.

And Zep was my favorite when I was first learning to love rock music.

Both of these bands have displayed the ability to make great music that spans a much wider spectrum than most one-trick pony bands.


That said, what is the criteria, really, for the "worst rock band" title? That someone thinks they suck? Obviously there is ALWAYS some clown who thinks ANY given band sucks.

Too subjective. Find an objective criteria and then lets continue the discussion


----------



## Twin Fist (Jan 13, 2009)

the criteria for suck?

being creed

sounding like creed

being a band creed says influenced them


----------



## Tames D (Jan 13, 2009)

JBrainard said:


> What's wrong with garage bands? There have been garage bands that have changed the face of rock.


Yes. Van Halen started as a local garage band.


----------



## matt.m (Jan 14, 2009)

I have to say anything Nirvana and beyond is pretty much talentless.  Too much top 40 crap.  No particular band is the worse but the thing is this....Nickelback comes to mind.


----------



## Nolerama (Jan 14, 2009)

matt.m said:


> I have to say anything Nirvana and beyond is pretty much talentless.  Too much top 40 crap.  No particular band is the worse but the thing is this....*Nickelback comes to mind.*



YES. That band is super trash.

However, it makes me think of 30 Seconds to Mars.

Jared Leto. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Phoenix44 (Jan 14, 2009)

Ya know, I don't want to scare you guys, but some of these bands are touring again.

They can call themselves the _Alter Cockers_ Band.


----------



## Aefibird (Jan 19, 2009)

Nolerama said:


> 1. Insane Clown Posse- Metal + Gangster Rap+ JNCO Jeans= Horrible, ignorant noise. Marylin Manson's adrodgynous, goth-Bowie persona is more genuine than ICP's insecure, pre-pubescent (yet over 35) image.



Got it in one. Truly awful and what they produce is as far removed from music as a Big Mac is from healthy eating.

I'll also agree with the Coldplay suggestion. Over-rated and get waaaaaay too much air time for their drivel, which is outrageous considering there's far better bands playing in grotty back-street pubs and clubs who will never get even a 10th of the exposure that Coldplay get.

Can I also throw in the suggestion of Arctic Monkeys (the working class "one of the lads" act doesn't make up for the fact that you can't sing. Or play. Or write a decent lyric).

(Dis)honourable mentions also to The Killers, Babyshambles, The Libertines, Scouting For Girls and Kaiser Chiefs ('I Predict A Riot' if you don't stop making such bloody awful music), oh, and of course - Creed.

Finally, Nickelback. Someone do us all a favour and ban them all from ever owing a musical instrument again. Oh, and give whatshisface the lead singer a haircut as he looks like a poodle.


----------



## strikesubmit (Jan 31, 2009)

i'm probably going to get alot of crap for this (which isn't very wise considering i'm a newbie here on the MT forums)...but i just have to throw in Radiohead.

i know, they aren't entirely a "rock" band...but i just had to say it.  i never could quite "get" their music.  just seems to drone for me.

but that's just my humble opinion.  i'm gonna go hide now....


----------



## jarrod (Jan 31, 2009)

even though i like some of radiohead's music, they are WAY overrated by the music media.  still, they haven't had the far-reaching effects that creed has.

jf


----------



## redantstyle (Jan 31, 2009)

they picked the perfect name...

Poison.


----------



## Aefibird (Jan 31, 2009)

jarrod said:


> even though i like some of radiohead's music, they are WAY overrated by the music media.




Indeed. They're alright but nowhere near deserving of the column inches they get or have had. 

It's as if for certain bands/artists that the media sees them through special filtered spectacles that the rest of us don't have access to; kind of like a "rose tinted glasses" treatment for certain mediocre-to-average bands that pushes them up to the top of the media-frenzy list.

Coldplay are another band like that, along with Scouting For Girls and (on occasions) Franz Ferdinand.


----------



## jarrod (Jan 31, 2009)

i agree; coldplay & FF are catchy, decent pop bands & nothing more.  i think radiohead is an indie rock band that is just mainstream enough to sell lots of records.  so it's kinda like the music critcs get to feel like part of the clicky elitest indie rock set while still writing about a band that people have actually heard of.  

jf


----------

